# HKS R34 Demo Car (DCD pics)



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

as seen at the recently Nismo festival

these are dino's pics his just uploaded on to his blog, i know his no doubt flat out with work / busy so thought id post them up

this is one of my favourites of all time

(i appreciate the spec has changed to what we saw at Nismo festival)













































































Engine



- HKS RB28 kit (forged pistons, conrods, crank) [2,771 cc]

- HKS V-Cam system

- HKS T04Z A/R 0.81 single turbine conversion kit, GT wastegate

- HKS metal head gasket

- HKS Power Flow filter

- HKS head 

- HKS stainless steel manifold

- HKS metal catalyzer

- HKS High Power Muffler EV-R

- HKS R-type intercooler

- HKS oil cooler

- HKS F-Con V-pro ECU

- Custom carbon oil catch tank

- HKS Twin Power ignition amplifier

- Custom carbon fuse box

- Custom relocated power steering tank

- Carbon radiator shrouding



Drivetrain



- HKS triple plate clutch

- Front LSD



Suspension & Chassis



- HKS Hipermax Performer adjustable suspension kit

- 9kg/mm springs (front & rear)

- HKS carbon front strut tower bar



Wheels & Brakes



- Yokohama Advan Model 5 10.5x19 (front & rear)

- Yokohama DNA GP (275/30/ZR19)

- Endless 6 pot front and 4-pot rear brake kit



Exterior



- Nismo side and rear skirts

- Rear wing stay extensions

- Nismo clear front & side repeaters

- Nissan factory oil cooler intakes

- HKS Kansai Service FRP hood



Interior



- Full Robson Leather leather/carbon leather interior

- Nismo 320 Km/h orange combination meter

- Robson Leather factory steering wheel leather kit

- HKS Turbo timer

- HKS Circuit Lap Counter

- HKS A/F Knock Amp 

- HKS EVC boost controller

- HKS EV-R control unit

- Alpine CDA-9805J CD Head Unit

- Robson Leather Carbon center console 

- HKS D1 shift knob

- HKS F-Con Navigator

- HKS Oil pressure gauge

- HKS Boost gauge

- HKS Oil temperature gauge

- HKS V-Cam control unit





HKS

Robson Leather


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Superb pics of a nicely finished car!


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Beautiful car !!!!! Awesome spec , but would def change the wheels.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

Stunning motor with a very nice spec. With Banzia g though.. Those wheels just spoil it, some 19" bronze RE30's or CE28N's would look sooo much better..


Matt, can you get hold of the RB28 badge on the back at all as i know the spark plug cover is a one off item??


Steve


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

steve its all a one off im afraid

i get alot of enquiries on the carbon catch tank etc etc but its down to HKS

i suspect HKS Kansai Special Service did it for them


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Very nice..

The Robson Leather interiors never fail to impress and that engine bay too is awash with nice goodies..


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

HKS Demo GTR has still gotten one of the best looking enginebays . . . loving the chrome and purple accents.:clap:


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Absolutely amazing motor :clap:

Great post Matty :thumbsup:


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Love the second pic. Awesome crystal clear quality photo...nothing less than the usual Dino quality.


----------



## inFOCUS (Jul 2, 2004)

Simply stunning, it's nice to see in this day and age when there are hundreds of cars of this level knocking around that new and unique cars are still appearing...

would also have chosen CE28's though...

Lewis.


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Stunning R34 and one of the best demo cars out there! :thumbsup:

Took a couple of pics of it on Nismo Festival this year, you can also see the new engine setup. 








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

:thumbsup:


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Great pix! I wonder why they dropped the T04Z in favor of small twins? They didn't even change the information plate in the engine.


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

Does anyone know what size twins they are? Would have to be 2530's or RS's.


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Lovely 34 and i prefer it on the new wheels.


----------



## turbochocko (Mar 8, 2010)

I would reeealy like to know what low mounts they're going with. There are roumors of a new pair of low mount hks turbo's being tested on the demo "driving performer" R34GTR, as well as a new exhaust cam variable timing system and high pressure fuel injection.

Here's a link to the latest photo's I can find:

http://speedhunters.com/archive/2010/02/01/event-gt-gt-2010-hks-premium-day-pt-1.aspx

Anyone have any details??? 

Cheers

Justin


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

69Nm ?!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

newton meters id assume


----------



## Kaeru? (Jun 30, 2006)

Same HKS Demo car I believe...with the Valcon and RB28 stroker.

One of the sexiest BNR34 ever but I am not a big fan of the latest choice of wheels in 20".


70kgf/m = 686Nm = 506lbs/ft
Obviously the sticker guy made a mistake...unless they were out of "0" that day at the sticker company...LoL


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

Yea haha Even my stock impreza has more  (290nm)


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Love the video, more for for Tsuchiya's driving style :thumbsup:


----------



## rubenv (Jun 29, 2009)

amazing car, great video


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Bandit said:


> Stunning motor with a very nice spec. With Banzia g though.. Those wheels just spoil it, some 19" bronze RE30's or CE28N's would look sooo much better..
> 
> 
> Matt, can you get hold of the RB28 badge on the back at all as i know the spark plug cover is a one off item??
> ...


Steve the badge is available ;-):thumbsup:


----------

